
The nuclear option – China is vigorously promoting nuclear energy - rvern
http://www.nature.com/news/the-nuclear-option-1.19844
======
informatimago
I'm wondering if it's wise to push nuclear energy in a country that has so
much difficulty keeping its factories and chemical storage all over the
country from exploding all the time...

------
rvern
I cut the last part of the lead text because titles are limited to 80
characters.

